# Colouring Bath Bombs~Opinions Please :)



## gekko62 (Aug 10, 2009)

So what do you use for colouring bath bombs? All the how to's I've found say when to add colour,but not what.I think mica might be nice,but is it worth using,or is the effect lost in all that whiteness? What else can I try?


----------



## nae65 (Aug 13, 2009)

When I first started makeing them I used gel food coloring, the kind you buy in the baking section of the store, but I have since started using LaBomb colors, they are a little on the pricey side but a little REALLY goes a long way. They are sooooooo much better. I use less colorant and it doesn't stain the tub or you skin.
Hope that helped


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 13, 2009)

nae65 said:
			
		

> When I first started makeing them I used gel food coloring, the kind you buy in the baking section of the store, but I have since started using LaBomb colors, they are a little on the pricey side but a little REALLY goes a long way. They are sooooooo much better. I use less colorant and it doesn't stain the tub or you skin.
> Hope that helped



I hear everyone talking about the LaBomb colours! Unfortunately we don't have em.I know many things approved in the US are not allowed here.
I've got some popmica & lipbalm colours on the way,so may give those a try..also found out the colours I was wary of are fine for bath stuff,just not salts.phew.
Nae,do the gel foodcolours stain at all? Sounds like a great cheap way to go!


----------



## nae65 (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't notice that they stain skin, but I did notice they would leave a bit of a ring in the tub. I was useing 1/4tsp to a 2 1/2C. batch. The tub ring was never to terribly bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I color my bombs with neon food coloring and have had no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 14, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> I color my bombs with neon food coloring and have had no complaints whatsoever.



Do your bombs come out speckled? I've used different kinds of food colouring (the liquid and the Wilton paste/gel), and both made my bath bombs speckled.


----------

